# Baby Wallaby rejected by mommy help?



## yugimon121 (Oct 4, 2009)

Hello, i am in need of some help. for the last 5 days ive been at a constant battle of placing a baby red-necked (bennets) joey back in the mother's pouch. it is around 2 1/2 months old and is been found constantly out of the mom's pouch, even though he can barely walk. i have a heat light installed over the wallaby housing, but i dont think its enough
I have another female wallaby, who's jelly-bean baby died a few weeks ago. any chance she would take this little guy? or any ideas of getting this wallaby to keep the joey?
any help would be appreciated
cheers :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Hiya mate, long time no talk. Sorry to hear about your trouble with this joey. You could certainly try it with the female who's tiny baby died, & see if she accepts it & feeds it. Failing that, it may well be a hand-rearing job.


----------



## yugimon121 (Oct 4, 2009)

Zoo-Man said:


> Hiya mate, long time no talk. Sorry to hear about your trouble with this joey. You could certainly try it with the female who's tiny baby died, & see if she accepts it & feeds it. Failing that, it may well be a hand-rearing job.


hey Zoo-man. havent been on much lately, 6 computers broke in a period of 3 days. some say its coincidence but i say its karma punishing me for not donating to the new church roof.
Really hope I dont have to hand-rear, it was the most troubling thing ever, especially when they reject the nipple. But if all else fails, then I guess i have no choice to try.
cheers


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

yugimon121 said:


> hey Zoo-man. havent been on much lately, 6 computers broke in a period of 3 days. some say its coincidence but i say its karma punishing me for not donating to the new church roof.
> Really hope I dont have to hand-rear, it was the most troubling thing ever, especially when they reject the nipple. But if all else fails, then I guess i have no choice to try.
> cheers


Shame about the computers! I know hand-rearing is a huge commitment & is no easy task. Shame your so far away, I would have offered to take turns if it comes to needing hand-rearing.


----------



## yugimon121 (Oct 4, 2009)

Zoo-Man said:


> Shame about the computers! I know hand-rearing is a huge commitment & is no easy task. Shame your so far away, I would have offered to take turns if it comes to needing hand-rearing.


Just went outside, joey out of pouch again, quite cold. anyone know if i should try put it into the possible foster-moms pouch, or keep it warm myself tonight?


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

yugimon121 said:


> Just went outside, joey out of pouch again, quite cold. anyone know if i should try put it into the possible foster-moms pouch, or keep it warm myself tonight?


I'd try putting it in the other female's pouch, & see what happens. If it is rejected by her, or it climbs out itself, then I'd bring it in & hand-rear it.


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

Just wanted to say good luck with the baby


----------



## Stacey010884 (Mar 7, 2009)

How did last night/this morning go? I hope the joey's doing alright.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

If I were you, I'd handrear.... I don't think macropods are much for caring for another females joey. Good luck!


----------



## yugimon121 (Oct 4, 2009)

Hello, I first tried it with the female wallaby last night, with unfortunate results.
So I bought him in, gave him hand-reared milk formula, and placed him in the artificial pouch under a small heat lamp.
Gonna be hard taking care of the lil fella, but im going to my best


----------



## Stacey010884 (Mar 7, 2009)

Unfortunately it's one of the risks of breeding, but at around 2 and a half months old it should stand a fighting chance right?


----------



## yugimon121 (Oct 4, 2009)

Stacey010884 said:


> Unfortunately it's one of the risks of breeding, but at around 2 and a half months old it should stand a fighting chance right?


youngest Ive hand-reared was 4 1/2 months. this one is 2 1/2, just struggling to stand, so it has a 50/50 chance

Even though the mom didnt care for the baby, shes seems affected by the loss. I am going to try one final time with the mom


----------



## PresqueVu (Jul 27, 2008)

Good luck - I hope it all works out for you.


----------



## Stacey010884 (Mar 7, 2009)

Awww... it's not nice at all. I suppose it's like a baby suggie that's just OOP really so thinking of it in that sense it's more vulnerable than I at first thought.

I hope the mum accepts the joey, otherwise I really hope it thrives with your care.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Good luck!!! Does the joey have fur at all?


----------



## yugimon121 (Oct 4, 2009)

Amalthea said:


> Good luck!!! Does the joey have fur at all?


he looks quite a lot like this. except, hes a bennets, and can't walk yet
http://image.shutterstock.com/displ...y-kakadu-national-park-australia-37774348.jpg

I managed to get him 3 bottle feedings, and he surprisingly took a nibble of hay.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

At that age, he's got a good chance of making it being handreared....


----------



## Stacey010884 (Mar 7, 2009)

Awww.. I have to agree after reading how well he's feeding! I really wish you both the best of luck! I look forward to more hopefully positive updates on the joeys progress! :flrt:


----------



## yugimon121 (Oct 4, 2009)

Stacey010884 said:


> Awww.. I have to agree after reading howching th well he's feeding! I really wish you both the best of luck! I look forward to more hopefully positive updates on the joeys progress! :flrt:


hes sleeping at the moment. Can any wallaby-owner verify if they are supposed to be twitching their mouth while they sleep?


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

yugimon121 said:


> hes sleeping at the moment. Can any wallaby-owner verify if they are supposed to be twitching their mouth while they sleep?


Good luck mate. There is another member who has wallabies, but Im struggling to remember their name.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

The other member with them is Valn
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/domestic-exotics-classifieds/657189-baby-parma-wallaby.html

Good luck with the baby


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> The other member with them is Valn
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/domestic-exotics-classifieds/657189-baby-parma-wallaby.html
> 
> Good luck with the baby


No, theres someone else, with a pic of one of their wallabies wearing a bandana in their sig....


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

yugimon121 said:


> hes sleeping at the moment. Can any wallaby-owner verify if they are supposed to be twitching their mouth while they sleep?



A lot of baby animals make sucking motions while they sleep... I wouldn't worry too much.


----------



## yugimon121 (Oct 4, 2009)

Zoo-Man said:


> No, theres someone else, with a pic of one of their wallabies wearing a bandana in their sig....


Indicus?
Reptile Forums - View Profile: Indicus


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

yugimon121 said:


> Indicus?
> Reptile Forums - View Profile: Indicus


Thats the one! :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

How's baby doing today?


----------



## yugimon121 (Oct 4, 2009)

Amalthea said:


> A lot of baby animals make sucking motions while they sleep... I wouldn't worry too much.


ok, thats a relief 



Amalthea said:


> How's baby doing today?


hes doing ok, sleeping in his pouch at the moment; gets tired very fast


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Maybe speak to others that have handreared another marsupial, since there doesn't seem to be many about that have handreared any macropods... Will point some glidery people this way


----------



## Longdogshortcat (May 2, 2011)

I hand reared a Bennetts when the Mum ran into a fence and needed surgery.It was a hell of a committment.He lived in a large drawstring bag/rucksach,lined with sheepskin.This was his pouch and he was always very happy to do a forward roll into it once he had enough playtime.
I found the 3hrly feeding ok,it was the "toiletting" which took time and also copious amounts of kitchen roll/nappy sacks and wetwipes.
Mine unfortunately developed an intolerance to Lactol and Esbilac and I had to get "Wombaroo" formula sent from Australia.
Yes it was hard work but he turned into the most wonderful specimen and had a very happy life.

I really hope the little guy is ok - feel free to ask if you have any other questions.


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Best of luck with the little fella, I thought hand rearing a litter of kittens was hard...


----------



## yugimon121 (Oct 4, 2009)

bad news guys...
woke up this morning and he had this large wart/lump on his hip. I bought him to the vet and he is currently in there. received a call an hour ago, was told he is ok and he should be home by 9:00 tonight (the vet has experience with wallabies, she said she would hand rear him for the rest of the day) . Ill keep you updated!


----------



## pammie (Aug 10, 2009)

aww poor little thing hope he is ok x


----------



## Longdogshortcat (May 2, 2011)

Oh fingers crossed all is ok.....please let us know.


----------



## yugimon121 (Oct 4, 2009)

hello, got some bad news...
unfortunately he has a broken rib, and has swollen up (the vet said it it could have happened up to 2 weeks ago) 
He will be going back in on Thursday. for now i must give him dissolved painkillers in his milk. poor lil guy


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Poor guy!!! He's having a rough time, isn't he...  Could be why he was thrown from the pouch.


----------



## Indicus (May 3, 2009)

Sorry to hear he having a rough time at the moment, I'm sure he will be fine, Joeys break easily, but seem to heal quickly aswell.

I'm a mommy too at the moment

Is your about this size too????


----------



## yugimon121 (Oct 4, 2009)

Indicus said:


> Sorry to hear he having a rough time at the moment, I'm sure he will be fine, Joeys break easily, but seem to heal quickly aswell.
> 
> I'm a mommy too at the moment
> 
> ...


Are you sure you just stole my lil fella ? he looks *EXACTLY* like that!
Good to know he'll heal. Any idea what the vet would do for him on thursday?
cheers :2thumb:


----------



## Longdogshortcat (May 2, 2011)

Can the vet not give you soe Metacam-liquid painkiller? I know wallabies are odd in their ability to process pain relief but just a thought to try and make life a "little" easier....


----------



## yugimon121 (Oct 4, 2009)

Longdogshortcat said:


> Can the vet not give you soe Metacam-liquid painkiller? I know wallabies are odd in their ability to process pain relief but just a thought to try and make life a "little" easier....


Never had an issue like this before, so dont know what works best. He seems to be taking it ok, but ill still ask her tomorrow


----------



## Stacey010884 (Mar 7, 2009)

Awww... poor little guy! I hope he recovers quickly!

And Indicus, loving the photos! Absolutely adorable! Congratulations on your joey too!


----------



## EmmaLock (Nov 10, 2010)

I just want to say that I've read your thread and for what good they may do, I am sending good vibes for you and your little Joey. 

It's going to be tough and your sleep will be non existant, but lets hope your hard work pays off and it will be all worth it. :2thumb:


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

I hope the little lad's rib heals up soon.

Also indicus - what a wee cutie! Fingers crossed for that one too!


----------



## yugimon121 (Oct 4, 2009)

quick update, everythings going ok, still waiting for tomorrow for the vet appointment.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Glad to hear it!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

yugimon121 said:


> quick update, everythings going ok, still waiting for tomorrow for the vet appointment.


Im glad things are going well mate, & lets hope the vet visit tomorrow goes well.


----------



## yugimon121 (Oct 4, 2009)

Been a long day, but its finally over
she took x-rays of the rib cage and sent them up to dublin.
Within a week I should know if he needs to go up to dublin or not
she gave me a wombaroo mix with painkillers. so i guess just wait is all i can do...again.
Also, he has taken his first hop!


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

Awww his first hop! :flrt:
I hope very much that he will be okay, I am sure he will be as you are taking such good care of him:2thumb:.
-
Elina


----------



## Longdogshortcat (May 2, 2011)

Fingers crossed for you both and good luck...have a good feeling he will be fine....


----------



## Stacey010884 (Mar 7, 2009)

Awww.. and fingers crossed he won't need to go to Dublin!


----------



## yugimon121 (Oct 4, 2009)

Great news everyone!
no.1, he does not need to go anywhere, the bones are not out of place and will heal naturally 
no. 2 he is hopping around the house, and outside when supervised. he is also eating/drinking very well too
no.3 he will be off the painkillers in 2-5 weeks :2thumb:


----------



## nickyx (Sep 16, 2009)

just been reading your post, well done you for working hard with the little one!!:no1: must be so worth it when you see him/her hopping about happily
nicky


----------



## yugimon121 (Oct 4, 2009)

thanks, I am uploading a video i took of him a few days ago on to youtube, ill post the link when its done :2thumb:

Also, gonna need to name this guy. Open to suggestions!


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

Good news

I like Joey haha


----------



## yugimon121 (Oct 4, 2009)

hippyhaplos said:


> Good news
> 
> I like Joey haha


:lol2: since i began owning wallabies, i named 7 of them Joey. 9 Jack.
Well after making an account and verifying email etc. the video is up
YouTube - Orphaned Wallaby
its just him in the pouch, ill try to get some of me hand-rearing and him hopping about 
And heres him hopping about
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=giquecB7IXU


----------



## kimdj86 (Feb 14, 2011)

HI

Im so glad everything is going so well, and that he is on the up, all the best of luck keeping him going.
you could be really original and name him Joey in a different language!lol :2thumb:


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

yugimon121 said:


> Great news everyone!
> no.1, he does not need to go anywhere, the bones are not out of place and will heal naturally
> no. 2 he is hopping around the house, and outside when supervised. he is also eating/drinking very well too
> no.3 he will be off the painkillers in 2-5 weeks :2thumb:


Fantastic news. Can't wait to see the video when I get home. (can't view at work). 

I'm going to go and get my thinking cap on re names!

Okay so here are some aboriginal name ideas for him

Wawura = rascal
Daku = sand
Maji = hungry
Omeo = mountains
Puku = child
Thono = one.

I like Daku, Maji and Omeo the best.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

What a brilliant update!!! He's adorable!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Jirrah is Aboriginal for kangaroo  I think it's a nice little boy wallaby name


----------



## PresqueVu (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm so glad he is doing well, those videso are gorgeous


----------



## Stacey010884 (Mar 7, 2009)

Aw, yay! He can heal at home with his adoptive family!

Thank you for uploading the videos, he's gorgeous! :flrt:


----------



## yugimon121 (Oct 4, 2009)

TOO MANY NAMES TO CHOOSE FROM! :lol2:
I dont lnow about you guys, but i had trouble with the video links tonight (502 error)
so heres the re-uploads:
wallaby in pouch:
YouTube - ‪0097301.mpeg‬‏
wallaby hopping:
YouTube - 0098012.mpeg
enjoy..again :2thumb:


----------



## yugimon121 (Oct 4, 2009)

thanks for the name suggestions, but i decided to go for Jirrah 
he is now in a semi indoor/outdoor enclosure, and will be returned to the other wallabys within 2 months


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

*squeal* I've only JUST seen this, cuz I've not had any internet for about a week and I am stupidly excited that you went for my suggestion *lol*


----------



## amanda.saunders (May 29, 2010)

*Miracle*

Im so pleased for you a friend of mine had one only a few weeks ago but sadly she lost him. But well done with all your hard work. I loved the vid's - I only hope that you will do regular updates on the little guy. Love the name.


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Another vote for an update and more photos of the little cutie!

Nix


----------



## yugimon121 (Oct 4, 2009)

All right i admit i havent updated this in a while 
Ill get pics during the weekend


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

*taps foot impatiently*


----------



## yugimon121 (Oct 4, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W76HsSRYTRA
It's an old video (last week), but better than nothing
I will take some footage tomorrow


----------



## yugimon121 (Oct 4, 2009)

Ok i lied, took no footage today 
I'll try to take some tomorrow
and just to clarify, that video was not from last week. Very old in fact, almost 1 month (think i took it around 13th may)


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

*taps foot*


----------



## yugimon121 (Oct 4, 2009)

Amalthea said:


> *taps foot*


*sits on couch watching telly* :lol2:

In the mean time, entertain yourselves with this red panda!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Good distraction technique...


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Awww red panda - another one you are fostering - you must have the worlds best job!

*taps foot with Amalthea*


----------



## yugimon121 (Oct 4, 2009)

OFF TOPIC MATTER: To fox owners:

Do you think this is nice? i surely do not.

Was at the Innishannon Steam rally (an event held for cancer) and there was a large collection of poultry and other animals, including a pet fox. his owner had him on a collar and a stick with what looked like a medal point on the top. 
the owner would play with the fox for a while, and then release a chicken. when the fox would go for the chicken, he would pull the leash back, creating a choking sensation for the fox. he would then yell at the fox and tap him quite hardly with the stick. I told him to stop as it was cruel, in which he replied with a word which i can not use on a family-friendly board. I asked what he thought the ISPCA would do about this (of course nothing, but he didn't know that!) he didn't do it for the rest of the day, and heard from a friend he might be selling the fox. better not let the hunters find out about this!

now lets all say "aww" at these cute fox pictures

























P.S last post with no pics/videos. of wallabies. Promise!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

That's horrible  Poor fox


----------



## Stacey010884 (Mar 7, 2009)

Shoulda put a choke chain on him and hit him with a stick. Pinata anyone?


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Stunning pic of the fennec particularly!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Yeah yeah I know. I have a super soft spot for fennecs. If only they were tamer!


----------



## yugimon121 (Oct 4, 2009)

Ok Im back after many days of moving my eastern grey kangaroos into a bigger enclosure and got some updates
1. the fox is in fact not with the man any more, and is at a sanctuary where they will try and see if it is not too late to release him yet. I also learned the reason the fox was there was actually so he could sell it, and was trying to show how it could be tamed.

2. Jirah is back with the other wallabies, after a check this evening on his rib cage, which is practically healed (still weak though)

3. Im going to make a thread in the Pictures forum and upload photos of all my hopping marsupials.

4. I want parmas. I have way too many marsupials though 

say bye bye Jirah!









...or give me a crazed look. either is fine


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

He is so handsome!!!


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

yugimon121 said:


> OFF TOPIC MATTER: To fox owners:
> 
> Do you think this is nice? i surely do not.
> 
> ...




The poor fox! That is too horrid for words!!!
I cannot believe that someone would do that. (Well I can believe it but that is as humans can be nasty peaces of work!)
I am amazed the fox has not turned on him yet but the poor fox has probably has his spirit broken.
-Elina


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Glad to hear he is back with the others. I can't believe how big he is!


----------



## mistikuss (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## yugimon121 (Oct 4, 2009)

mistikuss said:


> image


you just revived an old thread my friend.
Anyone wondering, the baby is now with my friend and will be starting a family soon


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

yugimon121 said:


> you just revived an old thread my friend.
> Anyone wondering, the baby is now with my friend and will be starting a family soon


aww, that's nice  great job on rearing him


----------

